# Stuff and Things > Sports >  The Winter Olympics

## sargentodiaz

I'll start it off with this:

*Meet The 7 US Soldiers Going For Gold At The Winter Olympics*  


_Seven soldiers  four bobsledders and three lugers  are aiming for gold and glory in the 2018 Winter Olympics in Pyeongchang, South Korea._  
_The Army athletes will join the hallowed ranks__of venerated military veteran Olympians, including such noted Americans as__Louis Zamperini,__John Woodruff, and Leon Spinks. _ 
_Six of the seven athletes are associated with the World Class Athlete Program, a detachment that allows soldiers to train for and participate in the Olympics, Pan American Games, and World Championships._  
_Comcast NBCUniversal, in partnership with the Exchange and local cable, satellite and telecommunications providers, is offering service members and honorably discharged veterans__streaming of the games free of charge._
_Opening ceremonies are scheduled for 6 A.M. EST on Feb. 9. Luge events run from Feb. 10-15. Two-man bobsled races will take place Feb. 18-19, and four-man races occur from Feb. 24-25. In the meantime, heres a bit of background on the seven soldier Olympians to watch in PyeongChang._


 Pix and bios @ Meet The 7 Soldiers Going For Gold At The Winter Olympics

----------


## Rickity Plumber

With all due respect @sargentodiaz , will you participate other than the OP?

I mean, I rarely start threads, but when I do, I always try to answer ALL those that took the time to reply or state their opinions. 

Courtesy can come back around to you

----------


## sargentodiaz

> With all due respect @sargentodiaz , will you participate other than the OP?
> 
> I mean, I rarely start threads, but when I do, I always try to answer ALL those that took the time to reply or state their opinions. 
> 
> Courtesy can come back around to you


I always try to participate when the responses are to the OP and not other off-the-wall responses.

----------


## Ginger

I like this ^

----------


## sargentodiaz

I'm going to make future Olympic posts in the Sports thread where they belong.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I like this ^



I don't see a lot of MEN.  I see women. I see minorities.  I see a homo or more...but where are the men? 

and where are the ratings. Is it true that americans are as sick of PC Olympics as they are of Hollywood?  Down from Sochi.

http://deadline.com/2018/02/olympics...bc-1202284486/

----------


## Daily Bread

Globalization has succeeded and the big bad American male has been ostracized and marginalized . Now the world can compete at the lower standards . They were winning until testosterone made its resurgence in the White House but we're going to need a change in societies attitudes to make a full comeback . It's going to take a full generation to bring back that torch and we'll need another term from Trump and a serious intervention in our educational priorities .

----------


## sooda

I went to the Winter Olympics in Innsbruck in 1964.. It was great .. especially the ice hockey. The Russians took their second gold medal.

----------


## TPP

With no NHLers in the Olympics this year, the hockey could be quite interesting, if not with the very best players.

----------


## OverDrive

As of today, Thurs, the US women are tearing up the US men in medal count!!

----------


## sargentodiaz

Has anyone beside me noticed the awesome number of vacant seats at almost every venue?

----------

